# Peep died.....



## doveon1 (May 24, 2010)

Peep was the first baby pigeon i raised. He is half dove half pigeon. I buried him and made memorial pg about him. 
He flew into a window and used his last breath flying home. There was a bam and we saw that he hit the window hard. Peep vomited blood and his eyes were red when we saw him and he died.....


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

so sorry about Peep.
Daryl


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about peep. Is his memorial posted in the Hall of Love?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry!

Cynthia


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

I am so sorry about your beloved Peep.

Dawn


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

RIP Peep, fly free.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how much it hurts to lose a beloved bird.


----------

